# groundfighting in MT??



## MTisGreat (Jul 7, 2002)

i recently read that MT has a number of grapplling and groundfighting techniques. can some of the MT or fighters describe some of the moves or link me to any sites with that content?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 9, 2002)

No, straight Muay Thai doesn't have grappling, but we learn it at our Muay Thai academy anyway.  Alot of Muay Thai clubs offer other arts, but if you go in the ring in a Muay Thai match there is no ground fighting.  It's all stand up, if you go down you are seperated.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 10, 2002)

what do u mean by straight muay thai??

the battlefield art has groundfihgting and grapples. do u know any website with the battlefield art information??


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 10, 2002)

I mean Muay Thai as a glove art.  Please let me know what you mean by battlefield art.  I practice the Muay Thai you use in the ring, the kind Thai's in Thai land practice.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 10, 2002)

well i practice ring muay thai too. but what i mean by battlefield is the killing art, without gloves or rules. the one where theres a defense for ground or standup fighting


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 10, 2002)

modern muay thai is a true martial art, in that it has its roots in an older system used in warfare.  it can loosely be compared to japanese jujistu, in that both are unarmed fighting styles to supplement an armed system.  i do not know much of the olfer style of muay thai (commonly referred to as muay boran), as much of the history of muay thai has been lost due to the near constant warring Siam had with her neighbors, but i have read that muay thai does/did have grappling (unfortunately, i don't have that article anymore).


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 10, 2002)

LittileTiger, i never new that(Muay Boran).... thanks for the reply, i look more into that


----------



## LittleTiger (Jul 10, 2002)

MTisGreat,

an excellent book to look into purchasing is Muay Thai: A Living Legacy.  It can be viewed at the following link...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/9748855376/qid=1026361875/sr=2-2/ref=sr_2_2/103-1023792-3011053#product-details 

enjoy...

(PS:  i have a fair knowledge of MT history, so feel free to ask away & i'll see if i can answer.  you can access my email address through my profile)


----------



## sweeper (Jul 11, 2002)

I was under the impretion that groundfighting wasn't realy illegal untill about 100 years ago..


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MTisGreat _
> 
> *i recently read that MT has a number of grapplling and groundfighting techniques. can some of the MT or fighters describe some of the moves or link me to any sites with that content? *


The military version, yes.  A lot of the ground fighting techniques come after clinching and choking and bringing the guy on the ground.


----------



## hand2handCombat (Aug 30, 2002)

the military version u mean by Krabbi Krabong?


----------



## MartialArtist (Aug 31, 2002)

Maybe.  It's emphasis isn't really ground fighting, but it does have techniques that you can very well use, from take-downs to chokes.


----------

